# Hi everyone



## 13hazza (May 10, 2008)

My name 13hazza


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 10, 2008)

come hazza you need to tell us a bit about yourself, and watch out for Lucky and his leg humpin friend Njaco ok. Lucky try not to scare this kid away either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2008)

Um yeah, how about a bit about your self...


----------



## Heinz (May 10, 2008)

Interesting location you got there. 

Welcome mate.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 10, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> come hazza you need to tell us a bit about yourself, and watch out for Lucky and his leg humpin friend Njaco ok. Lucky try not to scare this kid away either



what brought all of that up scooter?
Oh welcome hazza


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


I think its time for a "Get Scooter" thread!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2008)

Welcome Hazza.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2008)

Greetings buddy....it's time for a few "Get...." threads....


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2008)

Welcome Hazza. I, too, am curious about your home town. Please be more specific, and tell us about yourself. 

What's all this about a "get scooter" thread ?

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2008)

Welcome Hazza.....yeah talk to us man!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 10, 2008)

come on Njaco bring it on i'll take you on


----------



## DOUGRD (May 11, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> come on Njaco bring it on i'll take you on



Yea, though I walk through the valley....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> I think its time for a "Get Scooter" thread!



 What you got in mind njaco?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 11, 2008)

i keep telling you i'll take you on Njaco BRING IT ON !!!  anyway cant be any worse than what i faced in my introduction all way back


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2008)

*sniff sniff*

I smell a one post wonder............


----------



## DOUGRD (May 11, 2008)

Maybe a 'roo stomped on his computer, you think


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 12, 2008)

no i talk to him on msn he's just a bit shy


----------



## Heinz (May 12, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Maybe a 'roo stomped on his computer, you think



Just to clarify, 'jumped on his computer'  


A wombat could stomp on his computer though.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

GET SCOOTER

Chapter One:

The End


----------



## seesul (May 12, 2008)

13hazza said:


> My name 13hazza



My name´s Roman. My mother gave it to me 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fly boy (May 12, 2008)

wellcome hazza to the age of new conversations


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Look guys....you scared him away....!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> GET SCOOTER
> 
> Chapter One:
> 
> The End



HA HA HA HA


----------



## wilbur1 (May 12, 2008)

Poor kid, well we still have scootee, i mean scooter


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 12, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Just to clarify, 'jumped on his computer'
> 
> 
> A wombat could stomp on his computer though.



Another valuable lesson from Heinz's new book "Aussie For Dummies".
A must read for every non Aussie here at the forum. Heinz, um... why is my picture on the cover????


----------

